# Finding carpet tiles to sublimate



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I am looking for carpet tiles to sublimate. Conde must have had them at one time as they have a video about doing it, but there aren't any listed in their products. Does anyone know of a source?

I remember there was a way to put carpet tiles in plastic forms to use at a show as the floor. I can find this system for glass tiles, but I don't know it it would work for carpet tiles.

We do several horse shows every year and decided to bite the bullet with cost and do the tiles to give the booth some pizzazz. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

irish said:


> I am looking for carpet tiles to sublimate. Conde must have had them at one time as they have a video about doing it, but there aren't any listed in their products. Does anyone know of a source?
> 
> I remember there was a way to put carpet tiles in plastic forms to use at a show as the floor. I can find this system for glass tiles, but I don't know it it would work for carpet tiles.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking the same thing a month ago when I went on Conde site to purchase, they seem to be no longer available. I didn't find them anywhere else.
Maybe they used up too much ink to make them feisible as a product. Since we don't have a bulk ink system then it would probably be cheaper to have Conde print them for us if they do have any in stock. I'm sure Conde David will respond to this question sometime today.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

The company I work for just bought a couple car mats from Conde a few weeks ago.. 
here is the webpage..
mats - Conde Search - DyeTrans.com
Not sure if this is what you are looking for.

We have been searching to get a large quantity of sublimate carpet (large roll) to make our own mats.. but have been unable to find a supplier that would be economical.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I will check on the status tomorrow.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks David and everyone.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

We have temporarily discontinued them.


----------



## CraSYDiamond (Mar 28, 2011)

conde tech said:


> We have temporarily discontinued them.


Still waiting on these. is there any chance you're going to stock them again David? I've had to turn several customer away now who have specifically asked for them.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have not looked recently.
Last time I tested, they would change a fair
bit in size. This would drive sublimator's
crazy. Will look again.


----------



## jamierood (Feb 19, 2013)

Interlocking rubber tiles would be good too - As much sublimation as I do, really would love to make custom flooring. Downloaded a brochure from conde on someone doing a custom ceiling tile and temp glass floor where they used interlocking grids, but cant find that on site either...


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone figured out where to purchase carpet tiles for sublimation?? Really want to sub all my t shirt designs onto each tile and lay them out on my garage floor studio! Any reference would be awesome!

Thanks!

Zach Connor


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You might want to think about using tile instead. These so-called carpet tiles would need a fairly shallow nap for you to get a good image, and that makes for poor wear. Consider how your artwork might look after a year or two of your or your customer's traffic. I think what people have sold as carpet tiles is really made for use as acoustic tiles for walls and ceilings, and not really meant to walk on.

If you do tile, make sure it's the good quality stuff. After subbing, you might want to coat it with polyurethane for a hard shell. Create some kind of frame, or inset it into surrounding carpet. Your nearby flooring store will have materials for setting tile and carpet together. I'd probably use some kind of thin rubber or foam underlayment for the tile. Your flooring store will have that, too.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Carpet tiles and floor mats for sublimation are intended for LIGHT traffic. 

There really isn't anything interlocking at this point, although, I'm sure my manufacturer could make it happen if I wanted to pay for it.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I really am just looking to cover my showroom in carpet tiles with my designs, also use it for tradeshows... if anyone could help me find a manufacturer or know of a website to purchase them I would really appreciate it! Been having so much trouble finding this stuff!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Conde used to sell it, but no longer do. There must be a reason why. Why not call them and ask for their opinion of the stuff.

Personally, I don't understand why you'd want to print examples of your work on something that's bound to get worn and dirty, and therefore poorly represent your artwork. If you want something to display, make canvas tapestries or something.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, I see what your saying but I saw a few brands at Agenda that did this and it looked super cool. I understand its gonna dirty over time but for a good price it will be worth it. Of course Im gonna print canvas pieces and posters and clothing but I just think carpet would be awesome. I could only imagine how expensive it would be to cover my 30x15 space in tile. 

Thanks for the response tho, much respect. 

-Zach


----------



## AMHeather (Jul 4, 2013)

We used our 34" mousepad material to make big "tiles" for s tradeshow flooring. Worked great was comfy and images of course were great. We're looking into making this into a marketable product

Sent from my SPH-L300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

AMHeather said:


> We used our 34" mousepad material to make big "tiles" for s tradeshow flooring. Worked great was comfy and images of course were great. We're looking into making this into a marketable product
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using T-Shirt Forums


Maybe a great idea - way to think outside the box. If you want thickness and density options look at all the different neoprene/scuba foam options. It all prints great.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Dude, such a great idea! I have been searching so hard for something to use. Could I possibly purchase these from you? Only thing is, my heat press is a 30x40".... do you have anything just a bit smaller?? Thanks a lot for the reply..

-Zach


----------



## AMHeather (Jul 4, 2013)

mod3rn mov3ment said:


> Dude, such a great idea! I have been searching so hard for something to use. Could I possibly purchase these from you? Only thing is, my heat press is a 30x40".... do you have anything just a bit smaller?? Thanks a lot for the reply..
> 
> -Zach



You're welcome, and I'm a Dudette
The smallest size I carry is 17" but the only thing is we have them cut with a rounded edge. This wasn't a big deal for a temp floor for two days, but you'll need square cut. What I can do is just send you few smudged up blank samples to try to see if this is even going to work for you, or you could even try it on some blank mousepads too. 
Our supplier brings in blank rolls just for us and cuts them to size in small batches for us which is nice since I don't need to have a ton invested in blanks so maybe I could bring some square cut in if this looks like something do-able. Now that I'm thinking about it, I want to try it again too.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome that sounds good. Ill pm you with my address etc. Thanks again


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

@AMHeather Did you happen to receive my personal message? Looking to get this going asap...

Hit me back when you get a chance.

Thanks,

-Zach Connor


----------



## allyjim (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone of giving this information.


----------

